# Emily and Greyson's line



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

Well the kids started their trap line today. Got a few sets out. They bait the box and camo it. I set the conibears. Mommy says they aren't allowed to set them yet. Lol.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Gotta love them kids trapping ! Way to go Terence !


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Your gonna have them do all the skin'in this year aren't ya.lol.

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Right on, good luck. thanks for sharing.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Sweet, glad to see kids out trapping...something good they will remember the rest of their lives...


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Looks like fun ! You're gonna be busy this year man !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

No better way for kids to learn about wildlife and the outdoors, good for your kids :clapclap:


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Thats too funny, just the other day I was thinking about her hat and realized I hadn't seen any pics and now here they are! Glad to see you and the kids out in the bush. I can't wait to see the pics with fur.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Now that is nice to hear, thanks for sharing !


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

Some more pics


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

great pictures!!!


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

so far they have caught one muskrat and one squirrel. i did the first trap check cause everyone in my house is sick. hopefully the kids are better for the second check.


----------

